# Sig Sauer SP2022 HD Detailed Review



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

I did a review of my Sig Sauer Sig Pro SP2022 on youtube and wanted to share:






Hopefully I can help a few of you guys who are deciding among this pistol or more info for you who own one.

Also upgraded to a stainless steel guide rod:





Let me know if you guys have any questions and hope I help a few of you guys


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

duplicate

http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/31568-sig-sauer-sp2022-hd-detailed-review.html


----------

